# I'm live!



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

After much deliberation I decided to start a blog following in JoJo and Mandy's footsteps. If you're interested please find my blog here: http://abfabcockapoo.wordpress.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Am following! Good luck x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Turi, with your level of research and thinking things through I thinknyour blog will be very informative and a huge hit


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fab! I've just had a red through! I do love a blog to read and it will be a great way to to track Saffi's first few months with you and see how she changes and develops.

I see you work for a construction company, what do you do? I also work in construction and am the Environment and Quality Manager.

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you! And thank you for your comments, so exciting!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Fab! I've just had a red through! I do love a blog to read and it will be a great way to to track Saffi's first few months with you and see how she changes and develops.
> 
> I see you work for a construction company, what do you do? I also work in construction and am the Environment and Quality Manager.
> 
> x


Thanks Jules!

I work for McLaren Construction as a Proposals Coordinator. You?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant Turi - how spoilt we all are having 3 fantastic blogs. Looking forward to all the pics that you add! Not long now!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks Jules!
> 
> I work for McLaren Construction as a Proposals Coordinator. You?


I work for Willmott Dixon. I spend half my life on site which i love!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Turi ... Will love following Saffi ... 

Welcome to the world of blogging lol


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It looks fab Turi and I look forward to following your adventures with Saffi...the good, the bad and the ugly! Although as you are getting a Cockapoo I do not expect much of the ugly!   xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Had a read through, looking good so far  Look forward to reading lots more!
& lots of pictures, the video is brilliant!  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JulesB said:


> I work for Willmott Dixon. I spend half my life on site which i love!!!


Only the best people work for construction companies! 



JoJo said:


> Well done Turi ... Will love following Saffi ...
> 
> Welcome to the world of blogging lol


Thanks JoJo - have just added your blog to my blogroll (is it bad that blogroll made me think of bogroll?! 



Sezra said:


> It looks fab Turi and I look forward to following your adventures with Saffi...the good, the bad and the ugly! Although as you are getting a Cockapoo I do not expect much of the ugly!   xx


Thank you  Have added the Cockapoo Owners Club too!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats Turi , I shall follow your blog with interest.I've watched your journey to find your perfect cockerpoo and now you've found her! I must stop dithering and find mine.It's harder than I thought,the more I read the more difficult it becomes. Good luck with Saffi and enjoy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats:Turi, it looks great! Looking forward to reading the Saffi diaries.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you for the support folks!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck with your blog Turi.

I started one on my two after I shelved my book idea but to be honest only did one page as Our Owners club and FB group takes up all my time- so have had to put it on the back burner.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Turi,
Just been on your site...its amazing - all the things I've been feeling you experienced too! I've ordered the book by Gwen..Saffi is adorable - well worth the wait!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks fab so far!! 

I will follow with interest. Molly has her own blog too


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone - delighted with the initial response 

Yes Tosh - I've had a very turbulent journey but it's been well worth it!

Where can we find Molly's blog?!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Well done Turi, looks great x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks everyone - delighted with the initial response
> 
> Yes Tosh - I've had a very turbulent journey but it's been well worth it!
> 
> Where can we find Molly's blog?!


I honestly think if everyone getting a dog put even half the work and thought into it that you have there would be a whole lot less dogs needing rehoming each year  You have worked hard and I hope you and the pup lucky enough to live with you will have fantastic fun together.

Mollys blog is here :

http://beanydogz.blogspot.com/


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you - it means a lot to me that you said that x

I love the pictures on Molly's blog - especially the ones of her playing and her wet face! Her colourings are really unusual...:love-eyes:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> I honestly think if everyone getting a dog put even half the work and thought into it that you have there would be a whole lot less dogs needing rehoming each year  You have worked hard and I hope you and the pup lucky enough to live with you will have fantastic fun together.
> 
> Mollys blog is here :
> 
> http://beanydogz.blogspot.com/


We will add your blog to our directory


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thank you - it means a lot to me that you said that x
> 
> I love the pictures on Molly's blog - especially the ones of her playing and her wet face! Her colourings are really unusual...:love-eyes:


Thanks Turi 

As far as I can work out Molly is sable and was much darker as a pup (before I had her) she does have some dark hairs spread through her coat but the main bit left are her darker tail and highlighted ears!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Loving your blog 2ndhandgal .... Molly is gorgeous and I agree she is sable


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Have added more pictures to the blog folks - and one of gorgeous Obi too


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely  The video of Saffi chosing you is ADORABLE! So much like when Vincent chose us  his brothers were bounding off and him being the runt decided it was more fun to stay with us and have lots of cuddles :3


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Ruth - it honestly was wonderful choosing her and now I just can't wait to get her home!


----------

